# Dokumentationstool



## tikemyson (1. Februar 2005)

hallo

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen guten Dokumentationstool, welches aus den Quelltext-Kommentaren heraus eine Dokumentation generiert.

Mit javadoc habe ich zwar keine Erfahrungen, aber ich habe mich schon durch einige Websites gekämpft. 
Solltet Ihr mir javadoc empfehlen, so würde ich euch bitten mir mal zu sagen, wie man es anwendet, bzw welche javadoc-Dateien ins "*.JAVA Verzeichnis" zu kopieren sind.

Kann ich auch javadoc auf *.jsp dateien Anwenden?  wohl nicht..oder..mmmh macht ja auch nicht viel sinn.
Ich habe sehr viele *.jsp's zum dokumentieren...habt Ihr Tips?


Gibt es Tools um Klassendiagramme erstellen zu lassen? Ich benutze den JDev als IDE!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Prinzipiell sollte javadoc das Tool der Wahl sein, wenn es darum geht Informationen aus den Doclet Tags (/** ... */) zu extrahieren. Ich verwende javadoc nie von der Kommandozeile sondern immer aus Eclipse heraus. Versuchs einfach noch ein wenig weiter mit javadoc und poste deine konkreten Probleme.

Zu deinem JSP  Problem, wie wär's denn damit:
http://jspdoc.sourceforge.net/

Ich hab mal ein Tool auf sourceforge.net / codehaus.org gesehen welches ein Java Schema analysieren und daraus ein Klassendiagramm generieren konnte, dass ganze lief als Ant-Script.... leider kann ich's im moment nicht finden.

Gruß


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Februar 2005)

Es gibt noch die möglichkeit doxygen zu benutzen.

Soviel ich weiss erkennt doxygen auch java-documentation standards.


http://www.doxygen.org

Ich hoffe das dir dies weiterhilft.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## cham (3. Februar 2005)

Also ich kann mich Tom nur anschliessen. Javadoc ist ein akzeptierter Standard und erlaubt es jedem Entwickler mit wenig Aufwand schnell einen Überblick über die Applikation und deren Funktionalität zu erhalten. 

Ich habe da einen ANT Task, der das für mich erledigt.


----------



## tikemyson (3. Februar 2005)

kann man javadoc auch aus dem JDEV aus aufrufen?
Benutze Version 9.0.5.16.27


Ich habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich javadoc aus der Kommandozeile heraus starte:
(ich habe rein NUR die javadoc.exe im Klassenverzeichnis)

Exception in thread "main" java.lang. NoClasDefFoundError com/sun/tools/javadoc/Main

Kann mir bitte jmd weiterhelfen?
danke!


----------



## tikemyson (3. Februar 2005)

Hupps...

Sorry cham..habe (hatte) deinen Eintrag noch garnicht bemerkt.
Ich weiß leider nicht was das "ANT" sein soll. Das ist doch nur im Borland JBuilder integriert..oder?


----------



## tikemyson (3. Februar 2005)

..........................


----------



## tikemyson (3. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt folgendes im JDev ausgetüftelt   


Tools->External Tools-> Add...

-javadoc.exe auf der Platte ausgewählt
- als Run Directory habe ich das Projectverzeichnis ausgewählt, welches meine *.Java    Dateien beinhaltet!
- Parameter habe ich keine ausgewählt. 

dann habe ich mir ne javadoc Verknüpfung in der IDE Sysmbolleiste angelegt...und wenn ich dort draufdrücke dann passiert folgendes....

*trommelwirbel*


```
C:\Entwicklung\App\****\*******\***\*****\*****\f****\****> (!) (wieso ist dieses abschliessende ">-Tag da?")
C:\OraClient10g_complete\jdk\bin\javadoc.exe 
javadoc: No packages or classes specified.

usage: javadoc [options] [packagenames] [sourcefiles] [classnames] [@files]
-overview <file>          Read overview documentation from HTML file
-public                   Show only public classes and members
-protected                Show protected/public classes and members (default)
-package                  Show package/protected/public classes and members
-private                  Show all classes and members
-help                     Display command line options and exit
-doclet <class>           Generate output via alternate doclet
-docletpath <path>        Specify where to find doclet class files
-sourcepath <pathlist>    Specify where to find source files
-classpath <pathlist>     Specify where to find user class files
-exclude <pkglist>        Specify a list of packages to exclude
-subpackages <subpkglist> Specify subpackages to recursively load
-breakiterator            Compute 1st sentence with BreakIterator
-bootclasspath <pathlist> Override location of class files loaded
			  by the bootstrap class loader
-source <release>         Provide source compatibility with specified release
-extdirs <dirlist>        Override location of installed extensions
-verbose                  Output messages about what Javadoc is doing
-locale <name>            Locale to be used, e.g. en_US or en_US_WIN
-encoding <name>          Source file encoding name
-J<flag>                  Pass <flag> directly to the runtime system


Provided by Standard doclet:
-d <directory>                    Destination directory for output files
-use                              Create class and package usage pages
-version                          Include @version paragraphs
-author                           Include @author paragraphs
-docfilessubdirs                  Recursively copy doc-file subdirectories
-splitindex                       Split index into one file per letter
-windowtitle <text>               Browser window title for the documenation
-doctitle <html-code>             Include title for the overview page
-header <html-code>               Include header text for each page
-footer <html-code>               Include footer text for each page
-bottom <html-code>               Include bottom text for each page
-link <url>                       Create links to javadoc output at <url>
-linkoffline <url> <url2>         Link to docs at <url> using package list at <url2>
-excludedocfilessubdir <name1>:.. Exclude any doc-files subdirectories with given name.
-group <name> <p1>:<p2>..         Group specified packages together in overview page
-nocomment                        Supress description and tags, generate only declarations.
-nodeprecated                     Do not include @deprecated information
-noqualifier <name1>:<name2>:...  Exclude the list of qualifiers from the output.
-nosince                          Do not include @since information
-nodeprecatedlist                 Do not generate deprecated list
-notree                           Do not generate class hierarchy
-noindex                          Do not generate index
-nohelp                           Do not generate help link
-nonavbar                         Do not generate navigation bar
-quiet                            Do not display status messages to screen
-serialwarn                       Generate warning about @serial tag
-tag <name>:<locations>:<header>  Specify single argument custom tags
-taglet                           The fully qualified name of Taglet to register
-tagletpath                       The path to Taglets
-charset <charset>                Charset for cross-platform viewing of generated documentation.
-helpfile <file>                  Include file that help link links to
-linksource                       Generate source in HTML
-stylesheetfile <path>            File to change style of the generated documentation
-docencoding <name>               Output encoding name

1 error
```

javadoc kann ich doch nicht auf Class Dateien anwenden..oder?


----------



## cham (3. Februar 2005)

Also ant ist z. Bsp. auch in Eclipse integriert. Das ganze ist aber auch auf der Kommandozeile aufrufbar.


----------



## takidoso (3. Februar 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe jetzt folgendes im JDev ausgetüftelt
> 
> 
> Tools->External Tools-> Add...
> ...



Also wie Du in Deiner ersten Nachricht richtig beschrieben hast suchst Du etwas was aus Kommentaren eine Doku generiert.
das kompilierte Klassen keine Kommentare mehr enthalten dürfte dies ein recht erfolgloses Unterfangen sein javadoc auf .class files anzuwenden.
also ich würde an Deiner Stelle entweder javadoc über komandozeile aufrufen oder über Ant. (Ant ist frei und eine Art Make-Utility und kommt aus der Apache-Gruppe, ist arg beleibt und daher in diversen IDEs integriert. Ich selbst benutze es aber eher weniger)
Wenn Du noch etwas mehr Doku benötigst, z.B. Klassendiagramme etc, welches wirklich empfehlenswert ist denn man steigt besser durch ein System durch mit der entsprechenden Übersicht als nur einzeln kommentierten Klassen und Methoden, ist Doxygen wärmstens zu empfehlen, wobei Du hier eine Konfigurationsdatei aus einem Template verwenden kannst und solltest, denn es hat ungeheru viele Optionen.

Takidoso


----------



## tikemyson (3. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass im JDev javadoc integriert ist.
Und nur mit einem Klick eine sehr umfassende Doku erstellt wird.

Ich bin begeistert!

Trotzdem Vielen Dank!

Das Tool mit den Klassendiagrammen werde ich mir mal noch ansehen.


danke


----------

